# Carbide bits , tool post grinder ,tap follower



## chatter chatter cut cut (Aug 1, 2021)

someone wanted pics ,sooo i will try.after 30 min and several attempts finally got the 0nes and zeros to line up ,i guess .the first pic is the carbide bits and flat that larry$ sent to me [ thanks again] the second is the tool post grinder that was used to cut the slot to retain the spring loaded pin from escaping in the tap follower the third is the tap follower built into an m2 taper that i made earlier. shown fully extended.  this reduces the stickout from the tail stock by eliminating the drill chuck . this reduces the distance from the tailstock to the chuck to 7 in. the people with smaller lathes might find this useful,


----------



## sdelivery (Aug 2, 2021)

Very cool. Way to go!


----------



## brino (Aug 3, 2021)

Thanks for the photos!

-brino


----------

